# What even goes on at conventions anyways



## Xaroin (Dec 23, 2016)

I'm probably never going to go to one, so I'm wondering what even happens there.


----------



## Somnium (Dec 23, 2016)

Mass yiff


----------



## Ama L. Thea (Dec 23, 2016)

I've never been to one -- gonna go soon! -- but I have friends who have, and they say it's board games, drinks, art auctions, silly dances and lots of hugs. I have no reason to think they're lying to me so I assume that the whole convention-as-sex-orgy thing, if it goes on at all, is 100% behind the scenes. Additionally most cons are openly family-friendly, and say so on the websites, so I feel like the "yiffy" stuff just isn't there.

TL;DR: It's a nerdy-but-mostly-chaste party with a load of people wearing tails.


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 23, 2016)

Ama L. Thea said:


> I've never been to one -- gonna go soon! -- but I have friends who have, and they say it's board games, drinks, art auctions, silly dances and lots of hugs. I have no reason to think they're lying to me so I assume that the whole convention-as-sex-orgy thing, if it goes on at all, is 100% behind the scenes. Additionally most cons are openly family-friendly, and say so on the websites, so I feel like the "yiffy" stuff just isn't there.
> 
> TL;DR: It's a nerdy-but-mostly-chaste party with a load of people wearing tails.


Great, now I actually want to go to them. Unfortunately I'd never be able to actually get there, and I'd probably be very nervious, nautious, and extremely introverted if I ever did go to one anyways.


----------



## Chups (Dec 23, 2016)

Xaroin said:


> Great, now I actually want to go to them. Unfortunately I'd never be able to actually get there, and I'd probably be very nervious, nautious, and extremely introverted if I ever did go to one anyways.



Yeah me too. But i'm still curious, maybe i'll have the guts to go one day, just for fun ! Are all people in fursuits in conventions ?


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 23, 2016)

Chups said:


> Yeah me too. But i'm still curious, maybe i'll have the guts to go one day, just for fun ! Are all people in fursuits in conventions ?


You're asking the wrong person.


----------



## Ama L. Thea (Dec 23, 2016)

Chups said:


> Yeah me too. But i'm still curious, maybe i'll have the guts to go one day, just for fun ! Are all people in fursuits in conventions ?



Ooh, this one I know without asking my friends questions. The answer is: not at all. In fact, most people aren't in suit! You just tend to see a lot of pictures of people in fursuits at cons because they tend to be very charismatic and interesting. A lot of people (such as myself) also wear fursuits because they like to perform as a character and just be kooky overall. Think about going to Disney World or Disneyland or another big theme park with costumed characters...if you take photos, they're gonna be of yourself and the costumed folks, mostly. They're the coolest looking, they're funny, they make you feel comfortable, and the craftsmanship of the costumes are incredible. 

Also, cons tend to be the only place, in some states/countries, where a lot of us can fursuit due to various mask/anonymity laws.

Fursuits are expensive (my two partials were $1200 together, and that's without feet) so it'd be really mean for the fandom to say, "Hey, no coming to the party unless you lay down $3000 on a very hot, very claustrophobic costume!"

But yeah, no, fursuits are totally unnecessary!


----------



## Chups (Dec 24, 2016)

That sounds really great ! I want to go see one now haha 
I knew that fursuits were expensive, but not that much ... Woaw it's a real investment !


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 24, 2016)

Xaroin said:


> I'm probably never going to go to one, so I'm wondering what even happens there.


Look up Kiba Wolf on Youtube. Go to FWA 2016. His video's are always good and fun.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 24, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> View attachment 15824


Jumbo. That IS NOT all the Cons are about. That whole diaper is kinda......weird. Imo.


----------



## Royn (Dec 24, 2016)

What goes on at the cons I attend is that theres this really dark brown Ottersergal thing that runs around photobombing and tacklehugging the crap out of everyone, raids all the toys, makes a big pile of them in some secluded corner somewhere, and uses them as a treasurepile bed.  They try to catch him sometimes, but hes flipping quick, and ultra elusive.  Everyone gets their toys back though, usually.


----------



## nerdbat (Dec 24, 2016)

Property damage, overdosing, diapers left at a parking lot, attendees getting kicked out of the hotels - all the fun stuff, google RF2015


----------



## darkstormdragon (Dec 26, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> View attachment 15824



I know that hotel , seen plenty of the halls behind those doors working Dragon Con >.>


----------



## darkstormdragon (Dec 26, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> Property damage, overdosing, diapers left at a parking lot, attendees getting kicked out of the hotels - all the fun stuff, google RF2015



*Has flashbacks of security 2012 @ RF..* yeah just... Yeah some baddies do hit the events, all cons have them, I can't even start to go into our watch list for Dragon Con... It sucks because most furries at cons are just seeing old friends they might only get to see once a year, or just hanging out in a setting of semi-acceptance, but yeah it's always the negative side of furries that gets the press sadly


----------



## Ama L. Thea (Dec 26, 2016)

To be fair, I think what happened at #CrinkleCon is not at all standard.


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 26, 2016)

darkstormdragon said:


> *Has flashbacks of security 2012 @ RF..* yeah just... Yeah some baddies do hit the events, all cons have them, I can't even start to go into our watch list for Dragon Con... It sucks because most furries at cons are just seeing old friends they might only get to see once a year, or just hanging out in a setting of semi-acceptance, but yeah it's always the negative side of furries that gets the press sadly


Never heard of "RF", but I live in such a boring area in the North East that there was a full 4(ish) minuet segment about "Anthrocon" (this was during my 4 years of lurking) on my local news.


----------



## ExtinguishedHope (Dec 26, 2016)

I've always found cons to be very fun and quite the social expierence. No matter what kinda con it is though, if you're dressed up, expect to have pictures taken!


----------



## JayTheGryphon (Dec 26, 2016)

Ama L. Thea said:


> Additionally most cons are openly family-friendly, and say so on the websites, so I feel like the "yiffy" stuff just isn't there.



Uhhh, no. Not true. Like most cons, it happens - behind closed doors


----------



## Ama L. Thea (Dec 26, 2016)

JayTheGryphon said:


> Uhhh, no. Not true. Like most cons, it happens - behind closed doors



*shrug* Maybe. I dunno. Haven't been to one, as I've said. Just going by hearsay. (And possibly the cons my friends attend are more PG than most.) I guess ultimately I'm getting at this: from what I've seen, they aren't weird, out-in-the-open sex fetish orgy parties like people joke. I'd have to attend a few to really pass full judgement, however.


----------



## darkstormdragon (Dec 26, 2016)

Ama L. Thea said:


> *shrug* Maybe. I dunno. Haven't been to one, as I've said. Just going by hearsay. (And possibly the cons my friends attend are more PG than most.) I guess ultimately I'm getting at this: from what I've seen, they aren't weird, out-in-the-open sex fetish orgy parties like people joke. I'd have to attend a few to really pass full judgement, however.



There are a few that say they are PG-13, or PG but they don't enforce it so out in common areas you find thing being talked about or displayed that would def make a porn star blush, most the good PG cons try to ask that certain things take place out of public eye, I've seen both myself, been attending and working cons sense 2012, anywhere from Seattle back down to home in Georgia, I have 3 that I volunteer for, so being behind the scenes I see a bit more than most >.> I've gotten to the point that nothing I see at a con is shocking at this point ..


----------



## darkstormdragon (Dec 26, 2016)

Xaroin said:


> Never heard of "RF", but I live in such a boring area in the North East that there was a full 4(ish) minuet segment about "Anthrocon" (this was during my 4 years of lurking) on my local news.



I'll try to give you the list of cons I know and locations, please add to this anyone who might know more and their locations, I'll also link a list of furry cons for you 

Furry cons link List of furry conventions - Wikipedia

I've attended RF or Rainfurrest which was (is?) Based in Seattle Wa, I say was/is as I had heard it shut down...

FWA is Furry Weekend Atlanta in Atlanta GA, I volunteer for this one as AV (audio/visual), I help put up the lights and sound for the con and run lights for the panels/dances.

DC or Dragon Con, also in Atlanta GA, while it is not a furry con, it is still a con I attend and I know many furries that do as well, there is usually a fur meet and panel during the con, but it is mostly a sci-fi/comic Con, another I volunteer for but I work back stage security for it.

MP or Megaplex is a con in Orlando FL, again I volunteer as AV for this one as well.

MFF or Midwest Fur Fest is I'm Chicago IL I wanna say, I might be off, never been, but the fur that taught me what I know of AV moved to that area and started to volunteer for MFF.

AC is Anthro Con, one of the largest cons in the US I think still, it's normally in Pennsylvania? Tad expensive and very crowded, one of those "gotta do it atleast once" cons.

TFF is Texas Furry Fiesta, located in of course Tx, have not attended but several of my FWA AV friends to include my AV room lead are volunteers there and are trying to recruit me to run lights for them.

There are many others best thing is look around, find a couple close, get on forums and try to make friends with people going to cons and see if you can tag along.

Going to your first con I'd personally chose a smaller one, similar to Megaplex or something low key, gives you a chance to see what their about, and lets you experience a con, then you can hit one of the larger wild cons like Anthro.

To help with going to your first, try to do a room/ride share that'll help cut down on cost alot, and wait for a suit if you want one, I've been involved in the fandom sense about 2010 I just last year got a proper ref sheet for my Sona, still no suit, it is a massive investment so don't rush into it.

Otherwise have fun with the fandom, I've really enjoyed it all these years, I've learned a lot and met many furs from all over the world so it's def worth it, feel free to directly message me and I'll give you more contact info if you'd like, least give you another fur to add to your network


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 26, 2016)

darkstormdragon said:


> I'll try to give you the list of cons I know and locations, please add to this anyone who might know more and their locations, I'll also link a list of furry cons for you
> 
> Furry cons link List of furry conventions - Wikipedia
> 
> ...


I'll wait until I'm not a minor to go to any of these, but at least I have family in FL


----------



## Arcturus Maple (Dec 27, 2016)

The best part of the convention I went to was how normal I felt there. You can be yourself and not have to worry about someone pulling your tail, dumping paint on you, or shouting you're a sinner or anything like that. It's like coming home for the holidays after working all year long in a foreign land.


----------



## darkstormdragon (Dec 28, 2016)

Arcturus Maple said:


> The best part of the convention I went to was how normal I felt there. You can be yourself and not have to worry about someone pulling your tail, dumping paint on you, or shouting you're a sinner or anything like that. It's like coming home for the holidays after working all year long in a foreign land.



I don know I've seen some of that happen at cons to... Them fetishes lol.. but I feel your on to what a con is, it's a place to feel at home with people like yourself


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 28, 2016)

Arcturus Maple said:


> The best part of the convention I went to was how normal I felt there. You can be yourself and not have to worry about someone pulling your tail, dumping paint on you, or shouting you're a sinner or anything like that. It's like coming home for the holidays after working all year long in a foreign land.


I can understand what you mean. I can talk about "weird" stuff that people in this fandom have shared interist in, and feel like I'm just another normal person, and not some off the rail creep.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 28, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> View attachment 15824


Lol Fetish Con 2k15!


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 28, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Lol Fetish Con 2k15!


That keeps coming up and I have no clue what it is


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 28, 2016)

Xaroin said:


> That keeps coming up and I have no clue what it is


It's just furries making wisecracks about the fandom and cons because there is usually quite a lot of fetish paraphernalia at them (collars, harnesses, murr-suits, fur-suits, porn, etc...)

I...I think I need a shower. :c


----------



## Ama L. Thea (Dec 28, 2016)

Wait, are fursuits a fetish thing?

*stares at own partials in construction*
_
what are you going to make me do_


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2016)

Drinking and fun from what I have seen on videos.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> It's just furries making wisecracks about the fandom and cons because there is usually quite a lot of fetish paraphernalia at them (collars, harnesses, murr-suits, fur-suits, porn, etc...)
> 
> I...I think I need a shower. :c


Lol


----------



## darkstormdragon (Dec 28, 2016)

Ama L. Thea said:


> Wait, are fursuits a fetish thing?
> 
> *stares at own partials in construction*
> _
> what are you going to make me do_



*Cackles and winks a golden eye* Alllll the things... Yes all.. *assumes the Dr.Evil pose, pinky claw to side of mouth*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 29, 2016)

Ama L. Thea said:


> Wait, are fursuits a fetish thing?



Welcome to the furry fandom, hope you enjoy your stay! Don't forget to bring soap!


----------



## Ama L. Thea (Dec 29, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Welcome to the furry fandom, hope you enjoy your stay! Don't forget to bring soap!



I mean, unless you mean a non-sexual fetish, certainly not_ every _fursuit is for the yiffyaff. One of my friends does kids' parties and events with hers.

If you meant fetish as just an obsessive thing, well, then, yeah, of course.

And if you're joking and I'm just having a sperg moment in this conversation, then ignore me. lol


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 29, 2016)

Ama L. Thea said:


> I mean, unless you mean a non-sexual fetish, certainly not_ every _fursuit is for the yiffyaff. One of my friends does kids' parties and events with hers.
> 
> If you meant fetish as just an obsessive thing, well, then, yeah, of course.
> 
> And if you're joking and I'm just having a sperg moment in this conversation, then ignore me. lol



Yeah when it comes to murr-suits, that's their purpose after all, but applies to fursuits all the same. Not for everyone, but for some.

How do I know this? I've been to the cons, have been to the room parties. Trust me, I'm an expert.


----------



## Andromedahl (Dec 29, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> How do I know this? I've been to the cons, have been to the room parties. Trust me, I'm an expert.


Got any wild con stories?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 29, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Got any wild con stories?


Well, not really wild, but I have one. Last con I attended I was sitting in the square socializing and one of the people I had met online beforehand, quit a well known member of the fandom around these parts (great cook) was talking about how he had "popped someones cherry" the other night. Anyway this conversation went on for about half an hour and eventually burned out into more real life work related stuff. Oh and there was this one idiot putting up furry art talking about rape. Not the sort of thing you should do when children are around.

All and all my last con experience was a lot of fun and the people were very nice.


----------



## darkstormdragon (Dec 29, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Yeah when it comes to murr-suits, that's their purpose after all, but applies to fursuits all the same. Not for everyone, but for some.
> 
> How do I know this? I've been to the cons, have been to the room parties. Trust me, I'm an expert.



I've heard about the legend of these room parties but I've yet to attend, mostly I'm weary of going without my spoggles and a full body hazmat suit ... But being serious, I just haven't gotten in with the right group at my preferred cons to get invited to them, I mostly chill with the AV staff crew and we talk music, lights or just bs while enjoying good drinks and company, split a bottle of 16 year old Scotch with a DJ friend last year and a case or two of imported Gulden Draak ale, we also worked through a 5th of peach whiskey >.> Yeah was a fun night


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 29, 2016)

That's the beauty of cons, there is (usually) something for everyone and you can cherry-pick the things you like.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 29, 2016)

Me and bhutrflai will more than likely go to FWA eventually. But right now we're gonna stick to MomoCon and DragonCon. Once we get partials, then we will see.


----------



## darkstormdragon (Dec 29, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Me and bhutrflai will more than likely go to FWA eventually. But right now we're gonna stick to MomoCon and DragonCon. Once we get partials, then we will see.



I volunteer for FWA and Dragon Con yearly  love it, work AV for FWA and do back stage security for DC


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 29, 2016)

darkstormdragon said:


> I volunteer for FWA and Dragon Con yearly  love it, work AV for FWA and do back stage security for DC


Ever work MomoCon? It was our first convention. It's how I stumbled upon the Furry Fandom. Been stumbling ever since!!!


----------



## darkstormdragon (Dec 29, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Ever work MomoCon? It was our first convention. It's how I stumbled upon the Furry Fandom. Been stumbling ever since!!!



Not yet but most of the crew that works DC does Momo so I'm considering it


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 29, 2016)

darkstormdragon said:


> I volunteer for FWA and Dragon Con yearly  love it, work AV for FWA and do back stage security for DC


Im a Georgia boy as well. Bhutrflai is from Texas, but she's been in Georgia long enough to be a native now.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 29, 2016)

darkstormdragon said:


> Not yet but most of the crew that works DC does Momo so I'm considering it


We had a blast. I got to take my two teenagers to a rave. A rave!! They loved it. They are both big into anime, and going to MomoCon was my daughters birthday present this past year. We already have our tickets and our room for the next one.


----------

